# Menage a Trois



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I was sitting back watching a little NASCAR this morning waiting for gamayrouge and jjefrey to stop by for a short smoke. Heard the mail lady drop a box at the front door and was surprised to find my order of QdO Corona's had arrived. As I was hurriedly opening the box. I spied Tam walking across the street struggling with this!
http://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=twinsboxzl5.jpg

It seems as though Tam was not done shopping at Target this week!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136651

He laughed and said this was a Team hit from a few of the newbie BABOTL's!
MOBD(dwhitacre), Eric(weak_link) and himself! Amazing! What more can I say, but please hit these guys with some monster RG. They certainly are deserving. Tam knew I was at 110% capacity and these crazy guys decided to really give me a good smacking!
I am at a loss, your generosity is overwhelming!:chk:chk:chk

Here it is in temporary placement, until I can rearrange my den! Soon to be dedicated to ISOM storage!
http://imageshack.us

Thanks guys I really appreciate this!!!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

That is great!!!

It feels soooo good to bomb a master bomber!!!

I want to make sure to give my wife (Cigarwife) credit for this hit as well. After weak_link came up with the idea of going after Bobarian. My wife said, "What does he need" and I told her the guy is out of room for his stogies. After talking with her, Tam confirmed that the vinotemp would be the best thing to hit him with... BAM!!!

The BABOTL are out of control and we have Bobarian to thank for our rebellious bombing nature!!!:tu

.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Thought I saw a flash coming from up in Napa 'round your way. :r

We could not have targeted a more generous and knowledgeable Gorilla.

Cya tomorrow Hawaii-5-0!!
:bl:chk:ss:w


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

It's about time someone put you in your place.

It was great smoking with you this afternoon, and thanks for the great smokes.


.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I wanna kick back at bobarian's pad. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looking good there, looking realy good.

Nice...........:tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

wow Bob, thats INSANE!
Scott


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

The only thing more beautiful than a Vino is 2 Vinos side by side. You deserve it Bob, you are top notch BOTL!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Holy vinotemp Batman!

Man, that's one hell of a hit.......

Won't be long till someone here arranges for a BOTL to have a walk in built. Kind of like that home makeover show on TV......

I can see it now. A bunch of CS members sneak up on some unsupecting BOTL's house with tools, spanish cedar and the works and proceed to build him a walk in....

Wow!:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

yazzie said:


> Holy vinotemp Batman!
> 
> Man, that's one hell of a hit.......
> 
> ...


HHmmm....I wonder what Bob's CC&R's have to say about converting the patio into a humi? :r :chk


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

You know you guys are setting the bar a little high. How are the other half supposed to keep up with that? Nice Hit! :tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Classy. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Amazing hit guys! Nothing like a little LLG Tag Teamin'. You brought it on yourself, Bob.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Way over the top there guys.....well done!!:tu:tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Great hit guys, Bob certainly had it coming. :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Phenomenal! This is what I love about CS!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Now that's CLASSIC. Classic devestation.

Nice job :tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Bax said:


> You know you guys are setting the bar a little high. How are the other half supposed to keep up with that? Nice Hit! :tu


not about keepin up bro.....i am sure bobarian would be just as touched by one special stick.

sorry for the bit of a threadjack here but i always see ppl tryin to outdo the guy before them.....not what it is about

anyways...great hit there guys and a very deserving target...:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice work, fellas. :tu:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

shaggy said:


> not about keepin up bro.....i am sure bobarian would be just as touched by one special stick.
> 
> sorry for the bit of a threadjack here but i always see ppl tryin to outdo the guy before them.....not what it is about
> 
> anyways...great hit there guys and a very deserving target...:tu


Hey Guys-just to clarify on this bomb- we weren't looking to outdo anyone.

Locally, Bob has shown an inordinate amount of generosity towards the noob BABOTL's in terms of time, knowledge, giving away free, quality sticks, not to mention being a super nice guy. The three of us wanted to return just a tiny bit of the generosity that Bob has shown us in the past. Remember, this was a 3-way split and the hardware was on sale!!

That said, please do not feel as if we are attempting to raise the bar or anything like that. We simply wanted to say 'Thank You' to a Gorilla that has taken us under his big hairy arm and guided us LLG's through the mysterious and often confusing world of The Jungle.

That said, HAHAHAHAHAHA Bob....we got you good broham!!:r


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Hey Guys-just to clarify on this bomb- we weren't looking to outdo anyone.
> 
> Locally, Bob has shown an inordinate amount of generosity towards the noob BABOTL's in terms of time, knowledge, giving away free, quality sticks, not to mention being a super nice guy. The three of us wanted to return just a tiny bit of the generosity that Bob has shown us in the past. Remember, this was a 3-way split and the hardware was on sale!!
> 
> ...


Amen to the that, Brother!!!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

All I can say is, you guy have issues. 

Nice hit guys. See you in a bit.


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

man i gotta buy one of those! those things awesome!

congrats on the hit.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

shaggy said:


> not about keepin up bro


:tpd:

I've found that every time I send out even _one_ of my best sticks, something better comes back my way.

Karma is a b*tch!


----------

